# CMedia AC97 Audio problem



## Ozzy (Jul 28, 2004)

I recently upgraded my system. The only things that are original are the HD, CD-ROM, and Floppy.

The new motherboard (ASRock K7S41) has onboard CMedia AC97 audio. The new CPU is a Athlon XP 2400+ and 256mb PC2700 memory.

I did not format the hard drive, which contains Windows ME. I booted in safe mode and manually removed all the old drivers tied to the old MB and then rebooted. ME redetected all of the new components with the exception of the Video, Onboard Sound, USB 2.0, Modem, and Onboard LAN, which is to be expected. Using the driver disk provided by the manufacturer, I installed the drivers for the above items and all seemed to be fine. However, even though the Audio drivers where installed and the device has no conflicts in device manager, there was no yellow speaker icon in my taskbar, no audio through my speakers, and the only selectable audio device is the wave device on the modem(which doesn't have sound ports, BTW). 

I hear that this is quite common with AC97 onboard audio. 

Any help on fixing this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi,

Don't know if this will help, but had a board with the same sound system and it would not work. Found out that (factory tech told me) that some boards were sensitive on the order you load your drivers. He said, load the chipset drivers first, the video drivers second, the modem drivers next, and the AC97 drivers LAST!. Anyhow, it worked for me. Thought I would pass that on.


----------



## Ozzy (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks for the help, but still no dice. I really need to get this up and running today. Any further help would be immensely appreciated.


----------



## Kitcar (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Ozzy,

I am currently experiencing EXACTLY the same problem as you.

I have also installed a new copy of ME on the same hardware with nbo problems so it's not the Mobo / WinME as such.


Have you sorted your problem yet?

All the best

T i m


----------

